# Sauerkraut Question (finished first batch)



## pearlheartgtr (Aug 14, 2012)

About 5/6 weeks ago, I started on the road to my very first batch of homemade sauerkraut. I picked up a 2 gallon glass jar from Wal Mart and 7# (2 heads) of cabbage. I shredded, salted, and packed it into the jar with the leaves and a plastic plate (to keep any stragglers at bay and under the brine). I then filled a large zip-lock w/ brine to weight everything down and make an air lock. Then it was the waiting game with the jar inside a rubbermaid container too keep out the light in a room where the temperature was between 70-80F.

I checked on it every day or two and gave a taste every week. All was well. There was a little white foam on the glass above the brine (I would skim it off). It is finally ready to go, or so I believe.

It's sour and tart and a little crisp--the way I like it. Not the biggest fan of the flaccid Waldbaum's brand. It smells like a fart. Or should I say, a bit more pungent than the weak store bought.

My only concern is that the brine is cloudy. There's no brown or wilted cabbage and no obvious moldy growths. It is a nice golden yellow hue (the way most kraut I have seen is). Should I be worried?

Here's a pic:













kraut.jpg



__ pearlheartgtr
__ Aug 14, 2012


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

pearlheartgtr said:


> About 5/6 weeks ago, I started on the road to my very first batch of homemade sauerkraut. I picked up a 2 gallon glass jar from Wal Mart and 7# (2 heads) of cabbage. I shredded, salted, and packed it into the jar with the leaves and a plastic plate (to keep any stragglers at bay and under the brine). I then filled a large zip-lock w/ brine to weight everything down and make an air lock. Then it was the waiting game with the jar inside a rubbermaid container too keep out the light in a room where the temperature was between 70-80F.
> 
> I checked on it every day or two and gave a taste every week. All was well. There was a little white foam on the glass above the brine (I would skim it off). It is finally ready to go, or so I believe.
> 
> ...


My kraut always has that, and it usually settles at the bottom when in a jar...I was always told it was a sign of true fermentation (by my grandmother straight from Germany). As long as it smells and looks okay, you should have no problem.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, some amount of cloudiness is normal, but  the temps that you fermented at are quite high and do favor yeast growth which can make your sauerkraut cloudier than normal. I ferment at 65 degrees with 2% salt.


~Martin


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok. I don't think it ever really got above 75F in that room. But we did have a week or two with very high temperatures and those spikes could have been the culprit because it wasn't cloudy until this past week or so.

Thanks guys!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

If you can, try to keep it as close to 65 degrees as possible next time.
Too high of a temp can cause other problems like off flavors and soft kraut.
I have a small apartment sized fridge with a temperature controller set at 65 so I can ferment comfortably year round.


~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> If you can, try to keep it as close to 65 degrees as possible next time.
> Too high of a temp can cause other problems like off flavors and soft kraut.
> I have a small apartment sized fridge with a temperature controller set at 65 so I can ferment comfortably year round.
> ~Martin


Agreed. 65* is as hot as I'd go too.


----------

